# Damp Rid nightmare...



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

We have been using the little buckets of damp rid in our camper for about 3 years now. We had an issue with some moisture and condensation around the U-shaped dinette. (think from a sweating window). Well one trip we forgot to empty the little bucket under the seat and it fell and all the liquid spilled out on the carpet. We cleaned it up and went on. fast forward about 6 months and thought we had a leak in the slide. Come to find out, even once dry the little crystals stuck in the carpet still suck up moisture . The carpet kept getting wet. it had sucked into the wood frame of the dinette and front panels. the table bases were begining to corrode as well.

We have now pulled ALL the Carpet out of the slide area/trailer, rebuilt the bench seat bases and replaced the panel on them. for the floor we put in tile print sheet vinyl (linoleum) It looks WAY better now.

you can see in this pic how far up the moisture had wicked in the plywood. from the marker line to the new level was overnight in the garage.


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Thatâ€™s terrible, glad you figured it out. If I use it in the future itâ€™ll be placed in sink & shower.

Thanks for the warning.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Hate hearing this... man I would be ******
Hit that wood with Kilz once it dries

BTW- that plumeria looks nice and cozy in the garage


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

We replaced all the soaked wood. And then put kilz on the new stuff. Just in case.

Good eye on the plumeria. That's 1 of like 10. Worst part of winter taking up my garage.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

I would like to see a pic of the vinyl on the slide out. I am looking at having to do something like that this winter/spring.


----------



## mavrik (Mar 10, 2010)

Damp Rid sells a bag type absorbent that you just crush the bottom when you want to use it. It hangs and the liquid is held in the bottom of it. That's what we use in our RV when it's not plugged in. When plugged in, we use a small dehumidifier.


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

Galveston Yankee said:


> I would like to see a pic of the vinyl on the slide out. I am looking at having to do something like that this winter/spring.


we used a tile pattern and had a fair amount of "waist" due to how we had to cut it to fit etc. we were able to find a brushed aluminum C shaped tile trim that fit over the front edge of the vinyl and wood floor. we used a multi purpose vinyl glue with a very small notched trowel to spread it evenly.

the carpet originally came out about the 3rd wood plank from the slide. only thing left to see a few tiny holes.


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

we also ended up using a 1/8in thick hard board with wood look contact paper glued to the front to replace the panels on the bench seats. not the best product, but i didnt want to mess with sanding and staining a quality plywood.

all in i think we spent maybe $200-$225 to get this completed.


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

here is a picture with just the flooring laid in. i had to put a seam right about where that light spot is on the wall. the seam went right under the right side dinette bench so it really wasnt as critical to get it nice for the effort we put into the seam.


----------



## Jumanji (Jan 31, 2013)

If the window "sweating" and condensation was the cause of water damage in that area, why wouldnt the window over the adjacent sofa have the same issue? I would still look for a leak somewhere above the settee. Unfortunately water can sometimes migrate quite a ways from the leak, making the source difficult to find. 

Sent from my SM-T820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

It's looking good! Hope you find that leak.


----------



## pighitt (Aug 21, 2011)

You did a great job!


----------

